# Bergwerk r.i.p. Team



## snapon (16. Oktober 2010)

auch wenn ihrs nicht glaubt - der 160kg mann gründet ein winterpokal team !!!!!!!!!!!! 

das " BERGWERK R.I.P. Team " wird von mir am 17.10 gegründet . Die punkte sind völlig *******gal . mein slogan " wer fährt der fährt , wer säuft der säuft und wer ****en geht , geht ****en " ist more alive than ever


----------



## snapon (16. Oktober 2010)

mer derf aber auch garnix , net mal schreiben was mer denkt **********


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. Oktober 2010)

meine Teamvorschlag:

Snapon
rafic
Nikos
Rocklandbiker

RK


----------



## raffic (16. Oktober 2010)

Da bin ich dabei! Geil wir sprengen das Punktekonto. Bhoa wir sind so super wir kommen bestimmt in den 20 Uhr Nachrichten!!!!


----------



## Optimizer (16. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> auch wenn ihrs nicht glaubt - der 160kg mann gründet ein winterpokal team !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> das " BERGWERK R.I.P. Team " wird von mir am 17.10 gegründet . Die punkte sind völlig *******gal . mein slogan " wer fährt der fährt , wer säuft der säuft und wer ****en geht , geht ****en " ist more alive than ever



fücken und saufen zählt nicht als alternative sportart....gibt also auch keine Punkte.

Und außerdem Winterpokal an sich ist schwul....


----------



## snapon (16. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> meine Teamvorschlag:
> 
> Snapon
> rafic
> ...




ok - wird erstmal so aufgenommen . ob nikos damit einverstanden ist kann er ja noch mitteilen .


----------



## Nikos (16. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> ok - wird erstmal so aufgenommen . ob nikos damit einverstanden ist kann er ja noch mitteilen .



is mir doch eine Ehre in so einem Dreamteam dabeizusein


----------



## snapon (17. Oktober 2010)

danke nikos für deine unterstützung  das team ist nun gegründet und die mitglieder können sich eintragen .

blöd ist nur das es für stretching keine punkte gibt , darauf hatte ich stark gehofft


----------



## snapon (17. Oktober 2010)

kann nicht jemand mal schnell 15 minuten radfahren ? wir wären dann spitzenreiter  -- dann nen screenshot gemacht ausgedruckt und übers bett gehängt  das wars dann 

mal sehn vielleicht mach ich das gleich


----------



## snapon (17. Oktober 2010)

ich fass es nicht , ich bin total bescheuert . 18 minuten gefahren , aber eintragen kann man das erst ab dem 1.11  wer lesen kann .........


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker=angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffic (17. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> ich fass es nicht , ich bin total bescheuert . 18 minuten gefahren , aber eintragen kann man das erst ab dem 1.11  wer lesen kann .........




 Das hast du nicht wirklich gemacht oder???? Wenn doch muß ich sagen: Ich habe Hochachtung vor deinem Einsatz!!!! Dann am 1.11 bitte mindestens 60 min...

Bin eingetragenes Mitglied!!!


----------



## snapon (17. Oktober 2010)

doch das hab ich gemacht - sogar die stirnlampe aufgesetzt weils noch finster war - das gibt nochmal extra punkte


----------



## raffic (1. November 2010)

Hey wenn wir so weitermachen sieht das gut aus. Ich glaube Rocky hat vergessen seine Punkte einzutragen - oder er ist noch unterwegs


----------



## snapon (2. November 2010)

4:52 -- hab ihn grade mal angerufen , geht keiner dran !! wird also noch unterwegs sein


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. November 2010)

zurück, endlich


----------



## oclvfan (15. März 2011)

hallo bergwerker, 
ich bin auf der suche nach einem bergwerk faunus lsd hauptrahmen. hinterbau hab ich schon. der hauptrahmen kann gerne auch gebrochen/defekt sein. habt ihr in euren kellern noch son teil rumliegen, oder kennt ihr jemanden der diesen rahmen noch liegen haben könnte? würde mich sehr freuen von euch zu hören. danke und liebe grüße, alex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

